# 車で1時間かけて



## theseus_

Context:
今日は仕事を早退して、就職の手続きに必要な書類を申し込みに行きました。車で1時間かけて、手続きは5分で済みました。車の運転が長かったのでコンビニでお菓子を買って食べてしまいました。帰ってからシチューを作ったけど、明日食べようと思います。

Moderator note: This is a branched thread for the second question. The first question is addressed in the original thread.

2)
Is "車で1時間かけて" an abbreviation for "車で1時間の時間をかけて"? 
Is "1時間" an attribute in the original, and it becomes an adverb in the abbreviation?


----------



## gengo

theseus_ said:


> 2) Is "車で1時間かけて" an abbreviation for "車で1時間の時間をかけて"?



I wouldn't call it an abbreviation since "x時間[を]かけて" is the normal construction for expressing the idea of "it took x amount of time."  An abbreviation would be 車で1時間, as in the following example.

- レストランまでどれぐらいかかる？
- 車で1時間。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

theseus_ said:


> Context:
> 今日は仕事を早退して、就職の手続きに必要な書類を申し込みに行きました。車で1時間かけて、手続きは5分で済みました。車の運転が長かったのでコンビニでお菓子を買って食べてしまいました。帰ってからシチューを作ったけど、明日食べようと思います。
> 
> 
> 2)
> Is "車で1時間かけて" an abbreviation for "車で1時間の時間をかけて"?
> Is "1時間" an attribute in the original, and it becomes an adverb in the abbreviation?
> _*車で１時間かけて＝車で1時間*__*を*__*かけて, although 1時間かけて sounds more natural. It's the same in English that you should not say "I'll do it *__*in*__* this evening" instead of "I'll do it this evening." It's a set phrase. You should learn it one by one.*_


----------



## theseus_

Thanks all!
Now I know if it was a regret, the point is eating sweet foods, but not couldn't eat the stew.




gengo said:


> I wouldn't call it an abbreviation since "x時間[を]かけて" is the normal construction for expressing the idea of "it took x amount of time." An abbreviation would be 車で1時間, as in the following example.


Is "を" optional in "x時間[を]かけて"? "1時間をかける" also makes sense?


----------



## gengo

theseus_ said:


> Is "を" optional in "x時間[を]かけて"?


Yes, it is often omitted in colloquial speech, such as in "何食べた？"  But grammatically, it should be there.


theseus_ said:


> "1時間をかける" also makes sense?


Yes.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

"車で1時間をかけて、" may make sense, but "車で1時間かけて、" and "車で１時間もかけて、" sound more natural to my ears.


----------



## gengo

Note that my reply was to the question of "1時間をかける also makes sense?"  I was just saying that ｘ時間をかける is a normal object + verb phrase.  I agree that it is more usual to omit the particle in constructions such as in this thread, or to use も when you want to emphasize that the amount of time was large.

Some examples that sound natural to me:
一人ひとりの患者様に30分～1時間_をかけて_丁寧に診療しました。
火が着いたら約1時間をかけて薪3束を燃やし、窯を暖めます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@#7: Yes. I agree.

I was talking about the context-based viewpoint in #6.  (continuing from #3)

For example
500時間かけて韓国語を完全にマスターしました。
500時間*を*かけて韓国語を完全にマスターしました。　（quite natural in this context)
500時間*も*かけて韓国語を完全にマスターしました。 (Generally speaking, 500 hours are too short to master a language completely.)
60分*かけて*韓国語の基礎をひととおり覚えました。 （Talking about the short time duration, かけて sounds odd.)
60分*しかかけずに*韓国語の基礎をひととおり覚えました。 (Making it negative is necessary here.)
500時間*しかかけずに*韓国語を完全にマスターしました。

一人ひとりの患者様に30分～1時間_をかけて_丁寧に診療しました。
一人ひとりの患者様に30分～1時間_かけて_丁寧に診療しました。
一人ひとりの患者様に30分～1時間_もかけて_丁寧に診療しました。

火が着いたら約1時間をかけて薪3束を燃やし、窯を暖めます。
火が着いたら約1時間かけて薪3束を燃やし、窯を暖めます。
火が着いたら約1時間もかけて薪3束を燃やし、窯を暖めます。　(weird)


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

I did the thread split only today, thinking it's not going to be a long discussion.  There is, however, more to this topic than I first thought.

Direct objects without the particle for かける is not limited to time expressions.  It's probably to do with quantifiers.  E.g., monetary denomination:
私はこの物件の改築に1千万円かけた。

The transitive counterpart of the verb かける also prefers objects without the particle:
市役所まで車で1時間かかった。
物件の改築に1千万円かかった。

Notice that it is more natural to use particles if the object is a general noun:
物件の改築に長い時間がかかった / をかけた。 (Less natural are 長い時間かかった / かけた)


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> The transitive counterpart of the verb かける also prefers objects without the particle:
> 市役所まで車で1時間かかった。
> 物件の改築に1千万円かかった。



The above is probably just a typo, but かかる is an *in*transitive verb (自動詞).  かける is transitive (他動詞).


----------

